# My new aquarium upgrade!



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

So, I finally was able to get a bigger tank for my fishies. I had about 12 of my peacocks in a 55 gallon set-up and felt they needed somethin alittle bigger. Unfortunitly space only allowed for a 75. I picked the tank up for 50 bucks on CL. No stand though so I went ahead and built one. Here's what I got so far. Any advice is appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

What's that windex doing there?


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ha! yea all that work and you notice the windex :thumb:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Ya bro nice job! :thumb:

But i don't want you messing everything up by a little mistake!

*SO WHY WAS IT THERE!!!!!*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lol:


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have no excuse I was slippin. Won't happen again bro :thumb:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I'll let it pass this time! :lol:

If I see another pic with windex in it the fish are mine!

LMAO


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll give you a colony of goldfish


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

No way! Maybe once I get the pond up and running!


----------



## MauiGups (Sep 2, 2008)

Lookin good! Best of luck to you, I'd never be able to do that due to the fear of the slate one day falling off and doing damage, lol.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

yea, That is a fear of mine too. I just siliconed the heck out of it. The rock is actually stuck on there really tight. I can't even budget.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

roke28 said:


> I can't even budget.


Having money problems? :lol:


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Aren't we all  Man this is a tuff forum! One guy gives me **** for windex in my pic now my grammer!


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

It's grammar. 

add spelling to the list. hehehe


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

And by the way, I like your stand and background. Can't wait to see it set up w/ fish.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

:x okay, I'm retarded. Thanks for commenting on the aquarium! I just bought some white sand thats going in it tonight. So, I'll show more pics soon.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

*roke28*


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Has anyone used Quickcrete medium sand for there tank? Some people were saying it's to fine of a grain and gets thrown up into the water alot. I have a UGJ system. So, I don't want any issues with this. Thanks


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

Pool Filter Sand. It's cheap and it doesn't cloud the water if you rinse it well before using it


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yea, That would of been my first choice. However, I live in the sticks  quickrete was the only thing I can find. I can order pool filter sand but I just wanted to put sand in it now. Have you personally tried the quickrete?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

quickrete has there own line of PFS and that's what I use.

http://www.quikrete.com/productlines/SandPoolFilter.asp


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> _________________
> 10 gallon:
> 1 Molly
> 1 Swordtail
> ...


_________________
1 Gallon bowl:
1 Betta
:wink:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

*Agridion,* what are you trying to say?


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay, I got the sand washed and put in. I went with the Quickrete medium sand. I called the two stores and no PFS. However, I think this sand will work out pretty well.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

I was going to add water today but I still smell the silicone on the background. It's been 48hrs. So, who knows how long that will take


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Look's good!


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

roke28 said:


> Okay, I got the sand washed and put in. I went with the Quickrete medium sand. I called the two stores and no PFS. However, I think this sand will work out pretty well.


looks really good!


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks! Yea, I built the canopy also today. However, the paints still wet I'll get more pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> *Agridion,* what are you trying to say?


Hey Aulonocara.. I looked up Apistogramma Cacatuoides and they are some beautiful fish. What colors are yours? BTW... I was just being silly.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Looking good. 
I've used quikrete sand and it works fine. -Just make sure you wash it thoroughly; until the water runs clear. 
For the silicone, you could place a fan above the tank to create more airflow to help speed up the drying process.


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

I like the look. It looks really fine so you might need to be careful it doesn't get packed down and get anaerobic pockets in it. A quick stir at water change time should do the trick.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Agridion said:


> Aulonocara_Freak said:
> 
> 
> > *Agridion,* what are you trying to say?
> ...


This is kind of off topic but I have a Double Red Gold.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

DanniGirl said:


> Looking good.
> I've used quikrete sand and it works fine. -Just make sure you wash it thoroughly; until the water runs clear.
> For the silicone, you could place a fan above the tank to create more airflow to help speed up the drying process.


Yea, I really like the look of this sand plus 100lbs 7 bucks! Can't beat that. I'm pretty sure the silicone is about dry the vineger smell is really faint.

Oh, and I'm really jealous of your tank dannigirl :drooling:


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Norm66 said:


> I like the look. It looks really fine so you might need to be careful it doesn't get packed down and get anaerobic pockets in it. A quick stir at water change time should do the trick.


Thanks for the tip! I didn't think about that. I wonder if it'll be a pain to vacuum :?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

roke28 said:


> Norm66 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the look. It looks really fine so you might need to be careful it doesn't get packed down and get anaerobic pockets in it. A quick stir at water change time should do the trick.
> ...


It was for me then I was told... 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=231419&start=0


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice job Roke, really like the look of your tank, can't wait to see it when it has fish in!


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks! Yea, my buddies are gonna love it. They just seem so cramped in my 55 and there starting to get aggressive. So, hopefully this will help.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

So, I think the silicone is finally dry! I went ahead and added the water and fitted the canopy today! I also went ahead and added a lab. I figured leave him in there for 24hrs just to make sure the water is good for my peacocks :thumb:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Nice man! and GOOD JOB!!!
_No WINDEX in sight!_ LOL!


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL! Yea, it's funny to cause before I took the pic I was lookin for it just to make sure :thumb:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Hahahaha! That's just show's that I have taught you something!

So how are you cycling the tank?


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

I still have my 55 going. So, I'll just transfer water over plus I have a aquaclear 110 and emperor 400 on that tank that'll transfer too.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Oh ok so your good on BB then!


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yup! I'm really amped to get my peacocks in there. I just got a german red today. So, my tank should just be about stocked. Then I wanna get a 40 gallon to slip in the open area underneath the 75. Probably wont sleep tonight


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks great with the sand! :thumb: 
I bet you can't wait to get the peacocks in there! -They're going to look awesome! :dancing:


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

There is no reason or benefit in using your "old" water. Just use fresh, clean water with a dechlorinator, move your filters and fish and enjoy. Using "old" water is such a common misconception that we need a sticky with the subject titled, "Don't Use Your Old Water."

Jman :thumb:


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey guys I finally got my tank finished. Actually not finished I still need one more tank in the stand. I'm pretty proud of it so far though.  Let me know what you think :thumb:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

NO WINDEX! A+ PLUS PLUS. Hahaha NICE JOB!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks great! The background really adds a lot to it. I also like the lighting in the tank. What are you running? 
The stand and canopy look really good too. I like how you illuminated the underside of the stand; excellent idea. :thumb:

Now.... time for the fun part...stocking! opcorn:


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks dannigirl. I'm running T5HO one actinic and one white 10000K. I got the stand idea from someone on this forum. I really want T5 lighting for under the stand too. I'm really happy how that slate rock worked out. Congrats on the tank of the month :thumb:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

What's the bottom tank, a hospital tank?


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Right now there's 2 Albino Usisya Flavescents in there that I'm waiting to sex. After that i figured a hospital tank.


----------



## scary11 (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice tank! I love the setup, and that backgroud looks great! And here I was proud about my tank. Oh well.

I tried running one actinic in my tank for the look, but the algae wouldn't let up. Haven't had much of a problem since taking it out. Then again who knows what else I was doing wrong.

Be sure to let us see it once you have fish in.


----------



## Mandalawi (Apr 24, 2005)

So your just using the 10k? How are the red colors showing up for you? Just curious because i'm thinking of going with that for an angel tank with Koi angels.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I have 10,000k and man my fish look *AWESOME*!


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mandalawi said:


> So your just using the 10k? How are the red colors showing up for you? Just curious because i'm thinking of going with that for an angel tank with Koi angels.


The reds look pretty good my blood dragon really pops under the lighting. I haven't had much problems with algae. However, I don't turn my lights on all day.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay, I got a couple pics of my fishy buddies. However, I haven't mastered the art of aquatic photography yet :-?


----------

